# Few Pics of my Current Tank



## TheMick (Jan 24, 2018)

I was cleaning my living room tank today and took a couple picture,s so I thought I'd share them. It's a 75gal Marineland setup with Dragon Stone, Java Fern, and some Anubias Coffeefolia with black sand substrate. Current stock is 4 yellow labs, 3 OB Peacocks, 1 Strawberry Peacock, 1 Lemon Jake Peacock, 1 Featherfin Catfish, and 2 Yoyo Loaches. I'll be adding some more Cichlids here soon. Anyway just thought I'd share some pics with the community.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks great!!!! How do you like the heater? We've been using a couple of them and they are working out great.


----------



## TheMick (Jan 24, 2018)

BlueSunshine said:


> Looks great!!!! How do you like the heater? We've been using a couple of them and they are working out great.


Thank you! I'm pretty happy with how it has come out so far. I am considering adding a Madagascar Lace plant in to it somewhere also. I have only good things to say about this heater so far. I really like the display screen setup and easy adjustment of the top switch. It seems to easily handle maintaining the desired temp in this tank. I'm planning on setting up another tank for my wife later this summer and I plan to use another one of these heaters.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Nice - good luck with the plants. I have never been successful.


----------



## dakkon227 (Aug 4, 2017)

Nice tank!! love the rocks. Looking forward to see how the tank will look with more fish =)


----------



## TheMick (Jan 24, 2018)

punman said:


> Nice - good luck with the plants. I have never been successful.


Yeah I know the plants may be a struggle but so far so good.



dakkon227 said:


> Nice tank!! love the rocks. Looking forward to see how the tank will look with more fish =)


Thank you! I'm itching to get more fish in it for sure.


----------



## chameleon (Aug 11, 2017)

Your tank is truly spectacular! That crystal clear water, yesss!


----------



## TheMick (Jan 24, 2018)

chameleon said:


> Your tank is truly spectacular! That crystal clear water, yesss!


Thank you very much!!


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

Nice. It would be great if we could get them to pose. lol

I've taken dozens and dozens of pics and almost always one or two of them is either moving, creating a blur, or not facing the camera.


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

Regarding plants, I view it in the same way as giving a bone to a dog; eventually, they will be chewed up, spat out and in need of replacing.

I really like the rotila indica. It takes some time for the fish to completely strip it of its leaves, and its root structure is strong so it is not so easily uprooted as other varieties. The anubias coin leaf gets high marks as well, as it can be attached to a rock of driftwood.

Anyway, chewing up and destroying plants gives them an outlet for their energy so I don't mind providing and replacing them. There are varying opinions on this however and that is perfectly fine.


----------



## TheMick (Jan 24, 2018)

fish_gazer said:


> Nice. It would be great if we could get them to pose. lol


Thank you. Yeah they are not too cooperative with the camera for sure lol.



fish_gazer said:


> Regarding plants, I view it in the same way as giving a bone to a dog; eventually, they will be chewed up, spat out and in need of replacing.
> 
> I really like the rotila indica. It takes some time for the fish to completely strip it of its leaves, and its root structure is strong so it is not so easily uprooted as other varieties. The anubias coin leaf gets high marks as well, as it can be attached to a rock of driftwood.
> 
> Anyway, chewing up and destroying plants gives them an outlet for their energy so I don't mind providing and replacing them. There are varying opinions on this however and that is perfectly fine.


I'm along this line of thinking as well. There are so many benefits to the having the plants in the tank (plus I like the look) that I'm willing to just replace them as needed. I chose Java Fern (attached to wood) and Anubias specifically because they are hardy and hard to kill plants. The rotila indica is a good idea also though. I hadn't thought about those. So far they're a bit hard on the Java Fern on the far right of the tank but the others have fared really well. Could change a bit when I add more fish as well.


----------

